# ToutPourMoniPad.com - housses et étuis iPad



## thbar (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'écris pour vous signaler l'existence d'un site que j'ai monté récemment (merci à Gwen pour son autorisation de poster ici, suite à ma demande):

http://www.toutpourmonipad.com

Le but de ce site: faciliter la recherche d'une housse iPad ou d'un étui iPad. J'en ai recensé une centaine pour le moment (et je continue à en ajouter).

On peut filtrer par prix (min/max selon votre budget), par couleur, marque ou matériau.

Je prépare une version qui sera adaptée plus spécialement à l'iPad, qui comportera un petit blog de news, et d'autres types d'accessoires comme des grips.

Je suis très preneur de remarques (ou sur l'ergonomie, ou sur le contenu, sur des suggestions de housses que vous trouvez vraiment bien etc), vous pouvez me contacter par MP, via le formulaire sur le site ou bien ici directement, à votre préférence.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours appréciés!

-- Thibaut


----------



## ikeke (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Félicitation pour le site, il est très sympa 
Par contre, au niveau des grands absents dans la catégorie Etuis, il y a Norêve, société qui fait d'excellents produits pour l'iPad.
En tout cas, bravo et bonne continuation.
Je mets dans mes favoris, étant toujours à la recherche de la housse idéale.


----------



## thbar (1 Juillet 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Félicitation pour le site, il est très sympa
> Par contre, au niveau des grands absents dans la catégorie Etuis, il y a Norêve, société qui fait d'excellents produits pour l'iPad.
> En tout cas, bravo et bonne continuation.
> Je mets dans mes favoris, étant toujours à la recherche de la housse idéale.



Merci et content que ça te plaise! J'ai planché (avec ma femme) un sacré paquet d'heures et ça a été très instructif, au passage.

Pour Norêve: ils sont là en fait! (rangés sous la rubrique housse, ça génère de la confusion).

Ta remarque me fait comprendre que je ne devrais peut être pas avoir 2 rubriques (housse et etui), mais une seule, avec une possibilité de filtrer peut être... La personne qui arrive a du mal (moi y compris) à définir la différence entre les deux, parfois subtile...

Clairement il faut que je revois ça de ce côté, une autre personne m'a fait la même remarque.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre!

-- Thibaut


----------



## ikeke (2 Juillet 2010)

thbar a dit:


> Merci et content que ça te plaise! J'ai planché (avec ma femme) un sacré paquet d'heures et ça a été très instructif, au passage.
> 
> Pour Norêve: ils sont là en fait! (rangés sous la rubrique housse, ça génère de la confusion).
> 
> ...



Merci pour la précision concernant les Norêve.
Effectivement je suis peut être aller un peu vite en besogne dans mon exploration du site mais c'est vrai que c'est trompeur car dans la section Etuis, on voit en titre pour certains produits le mot étuis et pour d'autres housse, idem dans la section Etuis. Ce qui fait que je ne me suis pas penché sur la section Housse, pensant que tout était déjà dans Etuis.

En tout cas, même si des petits ajustements seront peut être à faire en fonction des feedbacks, on voit qu'il y a eu du travail de fait sur le site et ça le rend très sympa.
Je te souhaite donc qu'il rencontre le succès escompté.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est sûr que trouver une Housse pour son iPad est un peu galère du coup, c'est pour ça que je me suis dit que c'était une bonne idée que Thbar a eue en montant ce site.

Bravo.


----------



## ikeke (2 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est sûr que trouver une Housse pour son iPad est un peu galère du coup, c'est pour ça que je me suis dit que c'était une bonne idée que Thbar a eue en montant ce site.
> 
> Bravo.


 
Effectivement, tout est centralisé donc très pratique.


----------



## thbar (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est encourageant, je continuerai à travailler dessus avec quelque chose de plus pratique pour l'utilisateur (je vous en parlerai dans ce thread quand ça sera fait).

Merci à tous les deux pour vos retours (et à tous ceux qui sont venus visiter le site).


----------



## ludodu02 (5 Juillet 2010)

Très bon site, bravo !!
Si cela peut t'aider ette donner des idées, voici un site similaire : http://ipadcasefinder.com/, tu pourras agrémenter le tien !


----------



## thbar (7 Juillet 2010)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Très bon site, bravo !!
> Si cela peut t'aider ette donner des idées, voici un site similaire : http://ipadcasefinder.com/, tu pourras agrémenter le tien !



Merci - on vient de livrer une recherche améliorée (housses + étuis à la fois, grace aux retours de ikeke sur le forum), et une page d'accueil plus sympa.

On travaille sur des critères de recherche plus avancés (ex: étui stand, imperméable etc), un peu comme sur ipadcasefinder.

A l'origine on a commencé à plancher sur le site car les sites comme ipadcasefinder sont prévus pour des utilisateurs américains et que les frais de ports sont prohibitifs - je n'ai gardé que les distributeurs qui livrent en france sans coût international.

Merci et très heureux que le site te plaise! Nous allons encore l'améliorer.


----------

